# Alternate browser for kindle fire?



## Don Wheeler (Sep 20, 2016)

I have the original kindle fire, and I don't like the Silk browser.  Is there a better browser that will work on this model?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Possibly any browser will work better, it really depends what you want your browser to do, some like chrom e are full of features and probably to heavy for an aging fire, 
Try fast puffin, which is really FAST but with out some of the functionality of xlchrome , or opera mini, which isn't as fast but has plenty of functions or opera touch,  or if you just want fast Google and nothing else , try dolphin


----------

